# 366 gas engine



## zsteinmetz (Feb 23, 2009)

Any ideas on where a guy could find a 366 gas engine for a 99 gmc 7500 asplundh bucket truck. Been callin around and cant find many. Some say they are rebuildable some say they arent. Anyone had any expieriences with these?


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 23, 2009)

zsteinmetz said:


> Any ideas on where a guy could find a 366 gas engine for a 99 gmc 7500 asplundh bucket truck. Been callin around and cant find many. Some say they are rebuildable some say they arent. Anyone had any expieriences with these?



Man thats almost old skool. If I remember right its a big block chevy. I knew a guy that had one in a dumptruck. Blew it and bought a 427. I would think they are getting hard to find in good running condition. The 366 is rebuldable. You would have to have bored aout and get oversize pistons. Good luck


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 23, 2009)

zsteinmetz said:


> Any ideas on where a guy could find a 366 gas engine for a 99 gmc 7500 asplundh bucket truck. Been callin around and cant find many. Some say they are rebuildable some say they arent. Anyone had any expieriences with these?


go with a jasper purpose built engine and you can bet your butt its going to be a better replacement then that 366ci gasser. IMO the 366 is a chit engine with lots of cylinder problems. another hint; If its hard to find its Polly junk on your new engine be sure to keep the radiator clean, many tree trucks blow the engine cause the rad gets clogged. it may not over heat but it runs hotter than it should. i dont know why your engine poped but keep that in mind for the next motor


----------



## zsteinmetz (Feb 23, 2009)

I did find a 427 but I would have to swap the computer also. Not sure how hard that would be


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 23, 2009)

zsteinmetz said:


> I did find a 427 but I would have to swap the computer also. Not sure how hard that would be


stay with a small block, the big blocks are very easy to pop and cost way too much money


----------



## zsteinmetz (Feb 23, 2009)

would a 366 be considered a small block?


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 23, 2009)

zsteinmetz said:


> would a 366 be considered a small block?


yes


----------



## nitromusky (Feb 23, 2009)

The 427 and the 366 used in your truck are both big blocks . The 427 would be a pretty good replacement. But will use more fuel. Both were fairly dependable. Also call your gm dealer for a gm remanufactured engine they are usually pretty competitive.Also come with a warranty.Als o like what was said earlier make sure your radiator is clean inside and out.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 23, 2009)

I may have messed up you say year is 1999? And the 366 would be called 6.0 liter. If so Im way off my replies.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 23, 2009)

A 366 is a big block not a small block. You can overhaul one if it just using oil etc no big deal you wont have to bore it out or any of that. The 366 is a truck engine built for low rpm pulling power and is an excellent engine. There is a zillion running around here and any where else there is alot of farm trucks, grain trucks. They are no junker we haul 500 bushel of corn to town a thousand trips a yr with these motors. As for the 427/454 there is a truck motor and a hp car motor you dont want the car motor in a heavy truck! I would keep looking you can find a 366 look in ne,ks,mo,IA where they use them all the time.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 23, 2009)

366 a big block? how many liters is it? i have a 383 in my iroc-z it is a small block


----------



## frodo (Feb 23, 2009)

i-roc.. rock on joe dirt


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 23, 2009)

The 366 is the smallest of the 366/396/427 family, it was made in diesel, gas and propane versions, it has been a very durable industrial engine for many years in two ton trucks for chevy, their are thousands still running the road today, many have a high nickel content block, they are easily rebuildable, many have had a life span of several hundred thousand miles, I would take it over a 427 in a truck any day, we have had them in farm trucks and have had great luck with them.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 23, 2009)

boat,truck,car when stripped down to the block they are all pretty much the same. just make sure you get a 4 bolt main with a forged crank. you want the right cam for your tree truck or you will not be happy. jasper has awesome engines and they build to suit your needs they have a great warranty as well. when getting a rebuilt engine you get what you pay for. avoid cheap re-man companies like advanced auto and many others.


----------



## zsteinmetz (Feb 23, 2009)

anyone know any other good places to shop for rebuilts other than Jaspers. Would a napa rebuilt be a cheapy?


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 23, 2009)

zsteinmetz said:


> anyone know any other good places to shop for rebuilts other than Jaspers. Would a napa rebuilt be a cheapy?


an automotive machine shop would prolly do a good job. our local napa has crate engines directly from the manufacture, i was told they buy the new motors from ford or Chevy and use all napa parts to complete the build, not sure if that is true or not. companies like advanced auto will not machine much of anything, instead they use brass/copper like alloy's too shim things and use bushings, sleeves, spacers and whatever else they can to keep cost down and make worn out parts fit ta spec


----------



## Garfield (Feb 23, 2009)

*Asplundh trucks*

Asplundh ran these in all their trucks of this age. I realize people are down on them but seriously a family with that much money certainly makes good financial decisions. It was in their best interest to run a 366 or they wouldn't have done it.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 23, 2009)

indiansprings said:


> The 366 is the smallest of the 366/396/427 family, it was made in diesel, gas and propane versions, it has been a very durable industrial engine for many years in two ton trucks for chevy, their are thousands still running the road today, many have a high nickel content block, they are easily rebuildable, many have had a life span of several hundred thousand miles, I would take it over a 427 in a truck any day, we have had them in farm trucks and have had great luck with them.



You are right on the money!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 23, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> 366 a big block? how many liters is it? i have a 383 in my iroc-z it is a small block



Yes a 366 is a big block! Your 383 small block is a 350 small block most likley with a 400 small block crank. The stroked 350 (383) is pretty comon in the hot rod world. The cubic inch of a motor does not have any thing to do with big block or small block though, there are alot of 400 plus cubic inch small blocks, As far as small blocks and big blocks go there is no cubic inch cut off where it changes to a big block. The big block is just as it sounds a totally diff block, heads, etc. Chevy also had a stock 400 small block. The smallest of the big blocks was the 348 in about 1958 or 59 later followed by the 409bb.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 23, 2009)

454 need I say more......yeah, I will say more, it should be a direct replacement.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 23, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> when getting a rebuilt engine you get what you pay for. avoid cheap re-man companies like advanced auto and many others.





zsteinmetz said:


> Would a napa rebuilt be a cheapy?





lol


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GMC_V8_engine
it is a big block


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 24, 2009)

*would Napa be cheap?*

All the retail parts stores buy their reman engines from the same place, it's name is "Recon" they do trannys as well as engines, pretty much junk.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 24, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GMC_V8_engine
> it is a big block


Nope, Big block, worked on many of them back in the day.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 24, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> Yes a 366 is a big block! Your 383 small block is a 350 small block most likley with a 400 small block crank. The stroked 350 (383) is pretty comon in the hot rod world. The cubic inch of a motor does not have any thing to do with big block or small block though, there are alot of 400 plus cubic inch small blocks, As far as small blocks and big blocks go there is no cubic inch cut off where it changes to a big block. The big block is just as it sounds a totally diff block, heads, etc. Chevy also had a stock 400 small block. The smallest of the big blocks was the 348 in about 1958 or 59 later followed by the 409bb.


+1 man, sounds like you know your stuff. ill bet you could tell that i have no clue about the 366. all i here are complaints about the 366/truck combo. i have never owned one but i have driven a few, just from what i observe from a drivers point of view is they are loud, chattery, and awfully slow. in this day and age if your still running around in yer o'l 366 she has been rebuilt or well taken care of. the 366 may be a good engine but i still wouldn't trade my d466t for it, i don't know jack crap about this kinda work so take my words as just another mans opinion


----------



## joesawer (Feb 24, 2009)

The 366 is considered by many to be one of the best gas truck engines ever. 
It is rebuildable. 
It is a big block.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 24, 2009)

PM me...I work in the field every day...


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 24, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> +1 man, sounds like you know your stuff. ill bet you could tell that i have no clue about the 366. all i here are complaints about the 366/truck combo. i have never owned one but i have driven a few, just from what i observe from a drivers point of view is they are loud, chattery, and awfully slow. in this day and age if your still running around in yer o'l 366 she has been rebuilt or well taken care of. the 366 may be a good engine but i still wouldn't trade my d466t for it, i don't know jack crap about this kinda work so take my words as just another mans opinion



I know a little not a pro by any means, I just grew up with a dad and uncles that were old hot rodders and shade tree mechanics. And like alot of us I loved engines, chainsaws anything that was loud. When your around that kind of talk all you life you pick up on it. You are right that they were not a hotrod, they are a slow revving low rpm motor. At the time though the mid sized diesels were not very common and the 366s were the best for pulling a load. Alot of the old trucks like this just had the ole sb 350 in them it done the job but you had to really wind it up to pull the load and it was very slow, thus the ole 366 with its more grunt ,low rpm torque was quite an improvement over the 350 sb, in fact the 383 stroker someone mentioned would out pull the 350s pretty good! Not just because of the extra 33 ci
but because that longer stroke makes more torque!


----------



## TDunk (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd stay away from the "recon" engines. We bought a couple from our napa store and had nothing but problem with them. I don't think they even sell them anymore. Marshall engines are pretty decent. I could be wrong but i think the 366 had wet liners in them (like modern diesels) but that could be the diesel version of the 366 i'm thinking of. Good engine though. I just but one that was kind of blown up in a school bus to put in my '84 dump.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 24, 2009)

Just one last thought i did not mention, one of the best things about the 366 was it didnt use as much fuel as some of it replacements. The 350s had to run so hard to pull a load they drank the gas, a truck 454 would give you more power but use more fuel, for what you need the 366 was great ,enough power and decent mileage for a big truck which isnt very good but your driving a big truck what can you expect right!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 24, 2009)

One other thing to check out, dont know if you can get one but the GM goodwrench motors are exc motors. I know they still make the 350 sb not sure about the bb motors. I do know a new 350 from gm has 100000 m warranty, my brother just put one in his pickup I wanna say around 15-18 hundred not for sure on that.


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 24, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> A 366 is a big block not a small block. You can overhaul one if it just using oil etc no big deal you wont have to bore it out or any of that. The 366 is a truck engine built for low rpm pulling power and is an excellent engine. There is a zillion running around here and any where else there is alot of farm trucks, grain trucks. They are no junker we haul 500 bushel of corn to town a thousand trips a yr with these motors. As for the 427/454 there is a truck motor and a hp car motor you dont want the car motor in a heavy truck! I would keep looking you can find a 366 look in ne,ks,mo,IA where they use them all the time.



They did make 427 and 454 truck motors. In fact, a 427 with a 4 bolt main is a very tough motor, used in many firetrucks in the 70's. Napa here sells gopher rebuilt engines. They are junk, bought one had nothing but problems, and their warrenty paid for a enw motor to be installed, but only paid book time and 35 bucks per hour, find a shop willing to work for that.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 24, 2009)

thejdman04 said:


> They did make 427 and 454 truck motors. In fact, a 427 with a 4 bolt main is a very tough motor, used in many firetrucks in the 70's.



I agree, I stated you dont want a 427/454 car motor in a truck, you want the truck motor. I also agree with you the ole 427 was a :censoredf a motor. They were used in some of the old tractor trailer rigs even, I used to truck with an old guy who used to haul cattle from scott city ks to emporia to the packing house, he always talked about putting on 45000 pds of fat cattle and heading to emporia with his ole 427. He knew what he was talking about trucked all his life and he loved that ole 427!


----------



## wahlturfcare (Feb 24, 2009)

those 366's are great motors. i rebuilt a 65' chevy and had one with a 3spd rear and it ran like a champ.


have you tried vanderhag's in des moines? Also Doug's 4 wheeler's in pella i think still has some from school buses'. 
I have a block, but the pistons are stuck in the cylinders.


----------



## John D (Feb 24, 2009)

Whatever you do,dont listen to the advice of the ones here that tell you a 366 is junk.They clearly have no experience with GM tall deck truck big blocks.It is the best MD gas engine of all time. My fathers ran 330+K miles in a C60 that ran 31000+ lbs every day of the week for 12 yrs.The truck ran wide open a good portion of the time.The 366 is designed to be run full load wide open continously. Run a typical 454 or 383 the same way,and it will last hours,maybe weeks if your lucky,a 366 will last a couple hundred thousand miles while being run hard. It has sodium filled valves,special hi temp valve seats,and many other things not found in light duty engines.I would replace the 366 with another used one or a quaility rebuild. Dont be afraid to check prices on a goodwrench crate engine,it may be priced competitively with the remans,and its all new.You can use a 427 tall deck as well,but like you said youd need to flash the PCM or get a new computer.The 427 really isnt an advantage over the 366,unless you found one for next to nothing,Id stick with the 366.


----------



## John D (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont know your budget ,but this is the best bet,IMO if you are going to keep the truck a while,you cant beat the crate engine .

http://www.crateenginedepot.com/199...ured-Goodwrench-Engine-12491856-P2150C63.aspx


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 24, 2009)

I can help with this - been there done the research. Yes both big block tall deck motors. The link above is a ripoff. i priced a 366 from jasper for like 1600 and change (long block), the 427 is like 3600 and change. Same intake and TBI. Computer is an easy ten miniute swap. 

My bucket has the 366 cuz SM are a bunch of cheap :censored:. My truck wouldnt run for sh!t and would stall out cuz the 427 comp would choke it out so bad - at least SM gave me a 366 comp wich pretty much fixed it. My truck is 31000 GVW so it should have had the 427, I think this was sort of like the CDL motor. I never could find out the hp and torque #'s though, Jasper didnt have them and I couldnt find them anywhere...anyone got any ideas?? The 427 comp is sitting in my office waiting to go back in someday.


----------



## lxt (Feb 24, 2009)

366 a good motor.....compared to what? they`re reliable when new other than that:

*they are gas pigs
*backfire when pulling loads/downshifting 
*noisy & slow
*if this is an old asplundh rig then 2 strikes, 366 driving an undergeared main which when underload wont get out of its own way!

yep, other than that the 366 is an incredible motor, really its not the wosrt but its no where near the best!!

personally if you`re running a bucket truck without a diesel motor then your doing yourself a diservice!! JMHO.


LXT..................


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 24, 2009)

frodo said:


> i-roc.. rock on joe dirt



The chicks used to say IROC stands for "Italian Retard Out Criusing". lol.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 24, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> +1 man, sounds like you know your stuff. ill bet you could tell that i have no clue about the 366. all i here are complaints about the 366/truck combo. i have never owned one but i have driven a few, just from what i observe from a drivers point of view is they are loud, chattery, and awfully slow. in this day and age if your still running around in yer o'l 366 she has been rebuilt or well taken care of. the 366 may be a good engine but i still wouldn't trade my d466t for it, i don't know jack crap about this kinda work so take my words as just another mans opinion



Man you are just full of info aren't you.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 24, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Man you are just full of info aren't you.


thanx mang, thats more than i can say fer you maby you should start pitchin in a lil more. a man of your age should be full of info, no?


----------



## frodo (Feb 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> The chicks used to say IROC stands for "Italian Retard Out Criusing". lol.



 i....lifes a garden man. dig it?


----------



## custom8726 (Feb 24, 2009)

We have two trucks with the 366's they are tough motors that get the job done, just not in the quickest fashion possible. I have thought abought going with a 454 if either blows because some more power would be nice and there is not much out there for performance parts for 366 big block chevy's....


----------



## NORTHMAN (Feb 25, 2009)

Any HP/TQ specs on the 366?Could it be used in a GM 4X4 3/4-1 Ton pick-up,what trans and transfer case?


----------

